# 1940 CWC Hawthrone



## Rattman13 (Aug 9, 2020)

Here she is folks, my 1940 CWC made Hawthorne double bar roadster. These were taken just after her short but successful first ride. Short because it's after 10 pm and she doesn't have a headlight. Maybe she'll get a handlebar mounted flashlight holder, and an old style chrome flashlight.


----------

